# View your Xbox/PS2/Gamecube's video thru the iMac display...



## Mario8672 (Nov 18, 2006)

What adapters do I need to view my Xbox's video thru my iMac display?
(I have the newest iMac) 2GHz Core 2 Duo/1Gb ram. 
A step by step would be AWSOM!!

Thanks a lot


----------



## fryke (Nov 18, 2006)

AWSOM! 

1.) Something with a video input.

Well, that's it, I guess. I'd get some kind of USB TV tuner thing which also has an S-Video input (although that might not be enough for full quality...).


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 18, 2006)

ohhh, ok, thanks


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.elgato.com has some video-to-Mac products that ought to work.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes, Elgato's EyeTV Hybrid has a "zero latency" feature than it meant for console games. 

I would recommend buying it from a place that has a good return policy just in case you find it doesn't work the way you want. I bought one a couple of months ago and found there was a tiny bit of latency, and the resolution was dropped to around 320x240 (yuk!). 

However, I was using it on an old iMac G5 -- the new Intel iMacs should give you full resolution, so that shouldn't be a problem.

Keep in mind though that EyeTV will not allow you to play your Xbox games at high definiiton -- you will be limited to standard definition (that's assuming it is an X360. if it's a 1st gen xbox then  it won't matter).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Nov 19, 2006)

i'd get a 250 (also from elgato) instead of the hybrid.  because the 250 is a hardware encoder, i got zero latency, even when my mac still had a g4/466 cpu in it.  the hybrid on the other hand is a software encoder, which means it is using the mac's cpu to do everything.  which is why ttc was getting some latency, even on his g5.
and i got the 250 just to be able to play my dreamcast/psone/n64 on my mac, and it works great.


----------

